# Could I really be pregnant? 16 dpo and IUI



## wondercat (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello,
I am not holding out too much hope as I am 43 and I know the odds and have had the exact symptoms before, but I am now starting to wonder if I could be pregnant.
I had a HCG shot and IUI on the same day - 16 days ago. I have taken pregnancy tests yesterday and the day before, both show positive. However, I am aware that the HCG shot stays in the system for a couple of weeks, so I am keeping sane, but am really starting to wonder.
I feel tired and felt nauseous this morning, but am sure I am prone to this anyway!  
I have been having weird fluttering feelings perhaps in my uterus - certainly under my stomach, which could be explained by a period starting I suppose (but different) and indeed a few months back had exactly the same symptoms plus a late period. I did wonder at the time if that was a chemical pregnancy.

It will be 18 dpo on Friday, so will be able to go for a blood test at hospital I think. This is all a bit shocking!

Does anyone know how long a HCG shot can stay in your blood? - the nurse at the hospital said to wait until 18dpo to test, so I suppose it could be that long. Maybe I am winding myself up unnecessarily. 

It would be good to hear your views.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

I'd say it sounds very very promising, so a tentative congratulations  

It can take _up to_ 14 days for the HCG trigger shot to leave your system but we all have different metabolisms so will eliminate the drugs at varying rates.

Pregnyl has an approx elimination half life of around 33 hrs, Ovitrelle (prefilled pen is 250mcg/6500IU) is approx half life of about 30 hrs.

It's approx 14 days after 10,000 IU injection, 10 days after a 5,000 IU injection or approx 7 days after a 2,500 IU injection....

http://www.babyhopes.com/articles/hcgshot.html

If you only had a single HCG injection 16 days ago then this should be out of your system by now, whatever dose, so it certainly looks like it's a geniune positive result 

If you use the search tool you'll find this is a frequently asked question regarding how quickly HCG leaves your body so maybe have a read of previous threads 

Take care
Natasha

/links


----------



## wondercat (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for replying.
I got another positive test this morning. It's all a bit freaky really - I was starting to lose hope and feel very old.

I will go for blood test tomorrow - hopefully I will get the results the same day.

fingers crossed...


----------



## tabbycat222 (Sep 5, 2006)

Wondercat

I'm keeping fingers and toes crossed for you.  Let us know how you get on  

tabbyxx


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

good luck wondercat...     4u..... xxxxx


----------



## wondercat (Jul 2, 2009)

Well... the nurse did a test and is convinced I am pregnant - so who can argue?

I am in shock!


----------



## tabbycat222 (Sep 5, 2006)

Sounding yet more and more positive.  Let us know when you get the official result!

tabbyxx


----------



## wondercat (Jul 2, 2009)

that is the official result apparently - I was a bit surprised when she said they didn't do blood tests for IUI - only for IVF.
It was a very strong positive on the test she did and all five tests I did (hahaha) anyway.

So, I have the first scan a few days after Christmas. This is blowing my mind a little!


----------



## wondercat (Jul 2, 2009)

I thought I should update. I had the first scan yesterday and saw the heartbeat - amazing!
I have been feeling sick all day every day for the past two weeks - noone ever said it was like this!


----------



## handy1 (Dec 16, 2009)

Congratulations   

Enjoy every minute of your pregnancy and hope everything goes well for you.

Handy


----------



## wondercat (Jul 2, 2009)

Thank you, but to be honest, i am not enjoying it at all yet! I feel so nauseous and ill. I'm really hoping it will stop after 12 weeks.
I am having to get signed off work as I am unable to do anything at all.


----------

